# Jersey Shore



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

riapro il Topic come avevo fatto sul vecchio MW
ho visto che stanno facendo rivedere la 5 stagione...sono ancora più pazzi di prima


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Trash allo stato puro


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

This topic is now about GUIDOS


----------



## almilan (4 Settembre 2012)

snooki e jwoww hanno fatto un programma tutto loro per mtv


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

Roger!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwtX31r_W-I


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

Che missile, mammamia. Però bisogna capire se è uno di quelli che sa come tirare un pugno o se è il solito Guidos che fa finti schiaffi..


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2012)

Taxi sono qui! Taxi sono quiiii!


----------



## esjie (4 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> This topic is now about GUIDOS



http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6g7vgQ0dn1rt4gj7o1_500.gif usa questa che funzia, anzi io proporrei di metterla nella lista emoticons


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Taxi sono qui! Taxi sono quiiii!





Sai che è una delle frasi in italiano più comuni in Spagna? :O


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Che missile, mammamia. Però bisogna capire se è uno di quelli che sa come tirare un pugno o se è il solito Guidos che fa finti schiaffi..



nono Gionf, Roger fa pugilato o cmq uno sport estremo...a quello l'ha pistato


----------



## esjie (4 Settembre 2012)

Quest'estate han girato la 6a serie con Snooki incinta, ROTFL


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Definirlo osceno credo equivalga a un complimento strabiliante


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Quest'estate han girato la 6a serie con Snooki incinta, ROTFL



Non sapevo ci fosse anche la sesta, ma c'è Mike? sono sempre quelli?


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> nono Gionf, Roger fa pugilato o cmq uno sport estremo...a quello l'ha pistato



:O


Comunque non ho capito se la 6a è l'ultima stagione o ne faranno un'altra..ma JS ha finito la sua onorevolissima carriera


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

non vedo l'ora


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2012)

Io ho visto un paio di volte la serie in cui un tizio (che [MENTION=34]esjie[/MENTION] aveva come avatar, se non ricordo male) faceva il dj insieme a due ciccioni e a un gruppo di zoccolone. Mi sembra fossero a Roma.


----------



## esjie (4 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ho visto un paio di volte la serie in cui un tizio (che [MENTION=34]esjie[/MENTION] aveva come avatar, se non ricordo male) faceva il dj insieme a due ciccioni e a un gruppo di zoccolone. Mi sembra fossero a Roma.



Erano a Las Vegas 

Non mi piace quella serie doppiata così, preferisco i sottotitoli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non sapevo ci fosse anche la sesta, ma c'è Mike? sono sempre quelli?



pure io non lo sapevo, l'ho scoperto ieri, cmq si sono sempre loro
la trasmettono a novembre


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

Pauly D doppiato non ha senso di esistere.


----------



## cris (4 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Pauly D doppiato non ha senso di esistere.



sisi è qualcosa di osceno quel doppiaggio. oltraggioso direi.


----------



## BB7 (4 Settembre 2012)

ma io non so perchè ultimamente doppiano tutto su MTV... io guardo apposta i programmi perchè in lingua originale sono 100 volte meglio e questi spendono soldi nel pagare dei doppiatori che fanno pure schifo...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Settembre 2012)

Ultima stagione per Jersey Shore
Ufficiale la chiusura


----------



## esjie (4 Settembre 2012)

Peccato, ma forse meglio così che portarla avanti per anni stancamente. Rimarrà nella storia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

si infatti, meglio così o diventa tipo grande fratello...certo con qualche **** in più sarebbe stato meglio, solo Sammy e Jenni sono belle


----------



## francylomba (4 Settembre 2012)

per quanto sia trash thumbs up for jersey shore !!!!! 
snookie fa' morire dal ridere , poi quando sta con quella z*****a di Deena fanno le meatballs ahaha 

delle ragazze secondo me la piu carina è jwow , ma se non avesse le ***** gli uomini la reputerebbero nulla di che.. 
degli uomini , se fossi in un isola deserta con tutti i guidos della serie , terrei il piu' passabile ovvero the situation 

ps : ma snookie ha partorito??


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2012)

Giusto che sia l'ultima serie, sarebbe diventata stancante soprattutto dopo che si sono già giocati la carta Italia.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Yeah buddy.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Erano a Las Vegas
> 
> Non mi piace quella serie doppiata così, preferisco i sottotitoli



io sono sicuro di averli visto in Italia!


----------



## esjie (4 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> io sono sicuro di averli visto in Italia!



Erano in Italia nella 4a stagione di Jersey Shore, ma non nella serie di Pauly D coi suoi amici


----------



## Brain84 (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Yeah buddy.



*
cercavi me?*
*/*​


----------



## GioNF (4 Settembre 2012)

No, no, aspetta, The Situation è il tipo più passabile per voi ragazze? :O
THE SITUATION?

Capisco Pauly D e Ronnie, ma Vinnie? Ho sempre creduto che fosse lui il migliore..


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Rispetto a Mike, Pauly gli caga in testa 1000 volte dai, non scherziamo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2012)

Vinnie tra tutti è il ragazzo più bravo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2012)

lo sto guardando adesso su mtv...cmq The Situation è veramente un personaggio pazzesco


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Settembre 2012)

Meglio un giorno da Mike the Situation che 100 da Marco Travaglio (semi cit.)


----------



## esjie (20 Settembre 2012)

Se girate su MTV c'è Geordie Shore ora 

Praticamente una copia identica di Jersey Shore, solo che stavolta sono a Newcastle.

Ma io dico, l'idea di fare una copia forse poteva anche avere il suo perchè, ma la grafica è UGUALE spiaccicata, il format anche, i personaggi pure, che senso ha????

Ci son 2 balene che son la copia di Snooki e Deena, 3 pompati, 1 normale (una specie di Vinny ma più belloccio), 1 discreta, 1 **** paurosa (Vicky)

E poi è doppiato...


----------



## francylomba (21 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> No, no, aspetta, The Situation è il tipo più passabile per voi ragazze? :O
> THE SITUATION?



sono tutti brutti i maschi della casa , se dovessi proprio farmela con uno sarebbe mike.. non c'e un tamarro decente..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Se girate su MTV c'è Geordie Shore ora
> 
> Praticamente una copia identica di Jersey Shore, solo che stavolta sono a Newcastle.
> 
> ...



proprio perchè è doppiato non ho visto la puntata...visto che è tutto uguale a Jersey potevano lasciare i sottotitoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

L'ho visto un 5 minuti: lanciafiamme, godrei.


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ho visto un 5 minuti: lanciafiamme, godrei.



Sei invidioso, dì la verità


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sei invidioso, dì la verità


Eeeeeeeeehhhhh, non puoi neanche immaginare


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2012)

A me fa ridere, mi piace! Non fanno niente di male, chi non fa le loro stesse cose quando va in vacanza con gli amici? Dai


----------



## esjie (6 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## esjie (29 Ottobre 2012)

Ultima stagione! Ora! tra 5 minuti


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2012)

non me la son vista, lunedi prox mi godo 2 ore di fila


----------



## DannySa (30 Ottobre 2012)

Non fanno la replica in questi giorni?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2012)

no me la sono persa anch'io


----------

